# Lela Rose, FW 07, RTW, New York, Runway x 45



## Katzun (20 Nov. 2008)

*
Thx Harpemetik*




 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2008)

:thx: für die Runway Pics.


----------



## armin (23 Nov. 2008)

ein Beitrag nach meinen Geschmack, Danke:thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (9 Okt. 2012)

danke für die post.


----------



## Sickboy1199 (15 Okt. 2012)

Sehr hübsch.


----------

